# Metaforen voor wie/ wat moet ondergaan...



## ThomasK

Ik dacht aan de woorden: *voetveeg, schietschijf, klankbord*. Mij lijkt dat die naar betekenis verwant zijn: iemand of iets moet gedrag van een ander ondergaan, waardoor je geregeld iets zeggen als "X is de … van Z" of "X wordt gebruikt als …". Het lijkt mij belangrijk dat degene die er gebruik van kan maken ook vermeld wordt of zeker kan worden. Ziet u nog andere woorden van die aard? 

Ter aanvulling: "stootkussen" is ook gebruiksmateriaal, maar niet voor iemand. U mag die gerust ook vermelden (je weet maar nooit), maar...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht plots aan nog een voorbeeld: een *boksbal*.

"Als pasmunt gebruiken" hoort indezelfde categorie thuis, maar het kan nooit over een mens gaan en het doet geen pijn... Dus niet. "*Melkkoe*" past m.i. wel in het rijtje, wnat die persoon kan alleen ondergaan in dat geval. "*Proefkonijnen*" ondergaan ook vaak een weinig benijdenswaardig lot. Eigenlijk vind ik dat "*excuustruus*" en "*alibiali*" hier ook passen, ook al doet dat niet altijd écht pijn... 

Nog niemand die ... ?;-)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Pispaal_.


----------



## ThomasK

Perfect, inderdaad! Thanks!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Nog eentje: _de gebeten hond zijn_.


----------



## ThomasK

Nu aarzel ik toch even. Ik bedoel: zeer zeker is de persoon - of voelt die zich - slachtoffer, maar het lijkt eenmalig, waardoor je niet kunt stellen dat die persoon als "gebeten hond" wordt gebruikt. Of?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Je kunt best van iemand zeggen dat die _altijd/steeds/gegarandeerd weer de gebeten hond_ is, waardoor het als het ware een typerende eigenschap van die persoon is. Maar jij kent de context waarin je deze woorden wilt gebruiken, dus oordeel zelf.


----------



## ThomasK

Bedankt voor de suggestie, zeker. Het zet er mij toe aan om nog even na te denken of dit woord fundamenteel verschilt van de andere vijf of zes. Inderdaad, "altijd weer de GH" is zeer courant, en het lijkt mij dat het zowat overeenkomt met "de pispaal"... Dan past het vermoedelijk toch in deze rij... Maar ik zit plots te denken dat in de andere voorbeeld het bewust viseren belangrijk is, terwijl dat in deze gevallen eerder spontaan het geval is. Ik zal er nog eens over nadenken hoe ik eruit kom, maar hulp is welkom...

_In dat verband nog: ik dacht vooral aan het concept zelf, niet aan een speciale context, aan het verband dat ik meende te zien tussen de eerste drie woorden. _


----------

